# Kalashtar Quest Game



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm throwing this off the hat idea out there, I run a halfling quest game, and lately have been feeling quite inspired by the Kalashtar from Eberron (teehee, inspired) and thought about running a kalashtar only game.  Oh yeah, plus I like the psionics rules.

Time for actual recruitment.

*Character Creation*
Books Allowed: PHB, XPH, Races of Eberron, Eberron CS, City of Towers: Sharn
Races: Kalashtar only (no templates)
Level: 5
Point Buy: 28 points
Alignment: Good preferred, neutral allowed

I generally ask that players be familiar with the Eberron setting and the Kalashtar's mindset, I'm not set on canon but I don't have time to dole out a bunch of setting information.

I will take at most six characters.

Character sheet here, my suggestion is to quote this and copy and paste the character sheet with all the formatting already in it.

[sblock]
*Name*
_Race Class Level_

*Age:* 
*Gender:* 
*Height:* 
*Weight:* 
*Eyes:* 
*Hair:* 
*Skin:* 

*STR:* XX [--] (# points)  
*DEX:* XX [--] (# points) 
*CON:* XX [--] (# points) 
*INT:* XX [--] (# points) 
*WIS:* XX [--] (# points) 
*CHA:* XX [--] (# points)

*Hit Dice:* XdX + X
*HP:* XX
*Action Points:* XX
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + X Dex + X Armor)
*Initiative:* +X
*BAB:* +X
- *Melee:* +X
- *Ranged:* +X

*Speed:* XX’

*FORT:* +X (X Base + X Con)
*REFL:* +X (X Base + X Dex)
*WILL:* +X (X Base + X Wis)

*Abilities:* 
-  

*Feats:*
1st Level
-  

*Skills:* 
Skill +XX (X ranks, +X Att)


*Languages:*
- _Common_

*Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* X
*Save DC:* 10 + # Att + Level
*Spells Known or Available:*
*Oth level –* _(X/day)_ 
*1st level –* _(X/day)_

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* X
*Save DC:* 10 + # Att + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* #pp
*1st level –* 

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Name* Weapon +X (XdX+X, 20/x2) _Description_ (gp, lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Name* Weapon +X (XdX+X, 20/x2, ft.) _Description_ (gp, lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Name (gp, lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Type (gp)

*Wands, Staffs or Dorjes*
-Type (XX/50chg) (gp, 1oz)

*Scrolls or Power Stones*
-Type (gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (gp, 8lb)

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: gp

*Description*

*Personality*

*Background*
[/sblock]


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Aug 5, 2005)

Um...  Well -- I'm interested.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes I say I would definitely like to hear more. I have been looking for a chance to delve into the A) Kalashtar and B) Psionics Rules.


----------



## Someone (Aug 5, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 5, 2005)

I would be very interested as I like the Eberron setting, want to play a kalashtar and want to play a psionic character. I am interested


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 5, 2005)

novice gamer, but intrested.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Seems there is definately enough interest, I'll start poking through and get some idea on starting level, location, etc.


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Interesting, though I know I'm already in a lot.  I'll keep tabs on this


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm interested as well.  

We could be an Atavist/Path of Light Elite )or not so elite) Strike team.  Or a group of new refugees from Sarlona.  Or an elite Strike Team still IN Sarlona.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 5, 2005)

I knew I was seeking a good reason to pick up the Races of Eberron book.


----------



## Ringmereth (Aug 6, 2005)

Hm, perhaps. I've been looking for a mid to high level game lately, since I'm part of several low-level ones. If it's starting at 5th level or above, I'd be glad to try out a psion, probably a Shaper.


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2005)

Supposedly, the Inspired are trying to infiltrate Khorvaire. I believe a good idea would be a team of kalashtar in a mission to stop them: that would have the advantage of a more familiar and detailed scenario -Sarlona is just a bare sketch in the Eberron book-

I agree that 5th-7th level would be a good starting point.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd be up for it, I think a psion/monk would be quite cool, I've been wanting to play a character that mixes those up for a while, or maybe psionic warrior/monk, have to check the books for power lists.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2005)

Definately I'm thinking Khorvaire, perhaps even Sharn.

5th level seems like a decent level, go with that.  Oh yeah, no templates or anything, just plain old Kalashtar.

Books Allowed: PHB, XPH, Races of Eberron, Eberron CS, City of Towers: Sharn

Anything else ask me, I've a heap of other books but this makes it easier.

I'll work up some more backstory sunday night when I get back from Albany.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

Explorer's Handbook that is now out?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

Now comes the big one. What point total were you looking at? 

Personally I prefer a higher point total but then am open for anything.


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2005)

I don´t have Races of Eberron or S:CoT, so if there´s something there I could use please tell me. I´ll probably try a roguish character - a soulknife, for the look of it.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

Cool because I was thinking a little Soulknife maybe mixed with some Psion-Telepath to give some variety. So there is possibility of some tag-team action. Woo Hoo!!! 



(Sorry summer classes ended yesterday and I am still feeling giddy.  )


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

I am either going to go with a straight Psion(kineticist) or a rogue/psion(traveling one - can't think of the name off of my head). Maybe even cleric/psychic warrior (we need some healing if we are going to be a strike team)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah actually cleric sounds pretty good, though I wish there was a psionic version somewhere.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm thinking Bard/Wilder or Bard/Psion shooting for eventual Cerebremancer.  I will have a little auxillary healing and some good interaction skills.


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Hrm, ideas...

Keneticist always looked fun
A multi-class Egoist could be cool, cross with maybe a scout
I could probably do a straight Psi-War or Soulknife

On the non-psi end
A pure monk could be fun
A Kalashtar Paladin always had an interesting ring to it.
A Favored Soul of either the Path of Light or perhaps a Khorvairian native Favored Soul of Dol Arrah or the Soverein Host.


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 6, 2005)

I've been eyeing a Psy warrior/Paladin or Wilder Paladin mix for awhile now, I'll probably try one of those. What're your feelings on the Exalted Handbook, feats & Scanctified magic particularly?

A Kalashatar with a rather differint point of view on The Path of Light, or something akin to that.

Maybe shooting for eventual Elocater, maybe not since we seem to be getting so many rouge types already.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2005)

well once the information is put up on exactly how Ferrix wants it done, is whe nI will decide the type. I just want to play a kalashtar so bad.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah I am curious about the Kalashtar. But then I am jones-ing for a chance at a psionic game.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks interesting... also looks like yer full. PM me if you ever need an alternate.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Explorer's Handbook that is now out?




Don't have it yet, so no.

-------

I've not even really opened up for recruiting yet really, so this is not full and people are welcome to apply.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> What're your feelings on the Exalted Handbook, feats & Scanctified magic particularly?




This isn't the game for that book, so nothing from it will be allowed.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll be going with a 28 point buy.  I'll work on it tonight and figure out everything for character creation.


----------



## Graf (Aug 8, 2005)

I love psionics/Kalashar but haven't had the chance to play a character in a while.

General comments:
Do you have Races of Eberron? The Kalashar section was written by Keith Baker, and I think it's very strong. I've been entranced with a couple of themes that showed up in the book. Some of this stuff would be tough to do in a regular game but might work better online.

One is the Kalashar bloodlines (which are all gendered). So you have these disembodied non-sentient animate forces that have been driving Kalashar culture for a thousand years.
What if some of them like or don't like each other (not literally but their adherents forming different power groups, etc)? How do they work together? Some of them have probably produced great heroes or villains more consistently than others. Some have been wiped out.

Some easy game themes:
A Kalashar player discovers that their bloodline has produced several rogue Kalashar... was it simply chance or are they doomed to follow the same path?
The bloodline of the founder was wiped out shortly after the Kalashar escaped.... or was it? (sorta campy but...)

Another is the connection, if there is one, between Xoriat/the Dream and psionics. Maybe a small group of Kalashar have decided that in order to vanquish their eternal foes they must master the dark powers of Chaos.


----------



## Kohbiel (Aug 8, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> This isn't the game for that book, so nothing from it will be allowed.




Gotcha


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

Graf said:
			
		

> I love psionics/Kalashar but haven't had the chance to play a character in a while.
> 
> General comments:
> Do you have Races of Eberron? The Kalashar section was written by Keith Baker, and I think it's very strong. I've been entranced with a couple of themes that showed up in the book. Some of this stuff would be tough to do in a regular game but might work better online.
> ...




Yes I do have Races of Eberron, and it is actually one of the reasons I felt inspired to run this game as, despite loving Eberron as a world to play in, I haven't felt that I wanted to run a game in it.  But seeing as I don't have an epic ton of time come fall, not having to come up with all of my own material (homebrew like) this makes more sense.

Regarding the heritages/bloodlines, I don't know how much rivalries between different Kalashtar bloodlines would occur with the manner in which Kalashtar society runs in a manner where the community is one of the highest values.  Although I guess some tensions could occur.

It might be interesting to run characters who are all of the same bloodline, they normally fall in together and work as close-knit units (with almost familial kinship).  This could be interesting in other manners too as the different characters are really different aspects of the same Quori spirit.  Mmmm... ideas, definately good ideas.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll also allow this class: Thoughtsinger.

Basically it's a psionic bard created by Keith Baker, they mention thoughtsinging in Races of Eberron.


----------



## Graf (Aug 8, 2005)

I felt similarly about Eberron initially. It is a bit tricky to get into. 
I found that actually running a game makes things easier.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Regarding the heritages/bloodlines, I don't know how much rivalries between different Kalashtar bloodlines would occur with the manner in which Kalashtar society runs in a manner where the community is one of the highest values.  Although I guess some tensions could occur.



Well said. Two devil's advocate-ish points.

The idea that Kalashar all live together in peace and harmony is reasonable only to a degree. I would expect that their empathic natures (and the shared spirits) mean that there is a much higher degree of understanding and communication than in comparable humanoid societies. The books certainly support this view.
At the same time someone in a closed off Kalashar community who -does- have a disagreement may feel it -much- more strongly. The slight frown of an authority figure or a quiet sigh reverberates the same way being yelled at in a more agressive society would.

Also, the Kalashar presented in the books are at (or approaching) a crossroads. For a long time they, as a race, have been focusing on religious practice. Now that there is the atavist movement toward direct action it is easy to imagine that there is more "politicking" going on in their society. (i.e. trying to convince people to join in the material campaign or else discouraging people from "frittering away resources on pointless distractions from the Path").

Naturally we aren't talking about open-warfare style conflict. But since the Path of Light teaches that the greatest battles occur in quiet meditiation to advance the age an intellectual disagreement might seem far more important that a fistfight....

Just tossing out ideas...



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> It might be interesting to run characters who are all of the same bloodline, they normally fall in together and work as close-knit units (with almost familial kinship).  This could be interesting in other manners too as the different characters are really different aspects of the same Quori spirit.  Mmmm... ideas, definately good ideas.



All one bloodline could be cool but it would force all the players to pick (or have imposed upon them) one or two personality traits for the characters. A few different heritages might be more attractive to players.... 

Of course with the right traits you could make some really interesting character dynamics (if people were keen).
[Edits = clarity]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 9, 2005)

Yo! I am interested in playing. Love kalashtar and psionics. I'll be watching to see when you are selecting players.

In the meantime, you might be interested in this thread, which I am guessing I put in the wrong forum, since it was basically ignored.   

Ozmar the Psion (and I would like to play a psion, too!  )


----------



## Bront (Aug 9, 2005)

You have plenty of interest in this game, I'm hoping to get into one of your other games, so I'll leave this one to some of the others


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

Any news on the progress Ferrix? Or did you decide to hold off awhile?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

Ah... heheh... been busy with things popping up here and there... I'll get on some more details...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

Character creation guidelines in the first post.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

Starting gold?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 10, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Starting gold?




Standard 5th level.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2005)

ok, boss. Thanks for the information


----------



## Graf (Aug 11, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Time for actual recruitment.



Cool.
The story/background needs some work. I'm happy to have him be from somewhere other than Sharn.

Happy to have my back ground tie into other characters if that works.

[Edit = fixed a bunch of problems. Character should be ready now.
Oh and I think the melee types would like to thank Ozmar for taking empathic substitution....]

The character is constructed to be able to take the Sanctified Mind class (Book of Madness page 199) next level. Is that cool?

[sblock]
*Jormal*
_Kalashtar Barbarian 2/Wilder 3_

*Age: 21* 
*Gender: Male* 
*Height: 180cm* 
*Weight: 85 kg.* 
*Eyes: Brown* 
*Hair: Black* 
*Skin: Ruddy brown* 

*STR:* 14 [--] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 12 [--] (4 points) 
*CON:* 14 [--] (6 points) 
*INT:* 10 [--] (2 points) 
*WIS:* 10 [--] (2 points) 
*CHA:* 16 [--] (8 points + 1 level)

*Hit Dice:* 2d12+2 & 3d6+8
*HP:* 40
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 15 (10 base + 1 Dex + 4 Armor)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +4
- *Melee:* +6
- *Ranged:* +6

*Speed:* 40'

*FORT:* +6 (3+1 Base + 2 Con)
*REFL:* +3 (0+1 Base + 2 Dex)
*WILL:* +5 (0+3 Base + 0 Wis +2 feat)

*Abilities:* 
- _Kalashar Racial abilities: Mindlink 1/day as a 2nd level wilder; +2 against mind-affecting effects and posession; +2 to Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks; +2 to Disguise checks to take the place of a human; Immune to Dream and Nightmare spells; Natural psion: 1 power point per level._
- _Fast movement_[/size]
- _Uncanny Dodge (never flat footed; no dex loss vs. invisible opponet_[/size]
- _Rage 1/day_[/size]
- _Elude Touch_[/size]
- _Wild surge +2(Enervation)_[/size]

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Power Attack_
3rd Level
- _Iron Will_[/size]

*Skills:* 
Balance +2 (1 ranks, +1 Att)
Climb +3 (1 ranks, +2 Att)
Concentration +7 (5 ranks, +2 Att)
Intimidate +6 (3 ranks, +3 Att)
Knowledge (Dungeneering) +2 (2 cross-class ranks, +0 Att)
Knowledge (Psionics) +2 (2 ranks, +0 Att)
Jump +3 (1 ranks, +2 Att)
Listen +7 (7 ranks, +0 Att)
Ride +2 (1 ranks, +1 Att)
Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks, +0 Att)
Spot +0 (0 ranks, +0 Att)
Survival +4 (4 ranks, +0 Att)
Swim +3 (1 ranks, +2 Att)
Tumble +2 (1 ranks, +1 Att)
Illiterate (-- free for being a Barbarian )
Spoken Language: Goblin (bought with Barb skill point)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Goblin_

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 3rd
*Save DC:* 10 + 3 Att + Level
*Powers Known 2 – Power Points:* 20 (11+4+5)
*1st level – Force Screen, Vigor* 

*Equipment (9,000 gold for CL 5):*
*Melee weapons*
-*Hzrat's Razor* Aberration Bane GreatAxe +1 (1d12+1, 20/x3) 
_This massive single bladed ax glows with a faint blue light. The ornate carvings on the axe head look like they all centered around the center of the face of blade. However whatever was there has been torn out, leaving behind a pitted hole._ (8302 gp, lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Handaxes* (1d6+2, 20/x2, 20 ft.) _Several (3)worn throwing axes_ (24 gp, 6 lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-Cure Light Wounds (CL 1) x 3 (150 gp)

*Power Stones*
-Know Direction and Location (25 gp)
-Darkvision (375 gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Chain Shirt (100 gp), Adventurer’s Furs(8lb), Potion Belt (2 gp)
Misc stuff (40 gp)
 -- Hairbraiding oils and ties, camping supplies (skinning knives, flint & tinder, etc), 1 week dried trail rations, 2 waterskins, bedroll, 20ft of rope

Weight Carried: lb
Remain money: 5 gp

*Description*
Lean and tan the Kalashar before you has an antsy and wild look about him. His thick long hair and beard are strange on a Kalashar, but they are braided neatly enough. For all of his peculiar behavior and appearance he looks attentively at those around him.

*Personality*
Returning to Kalashar society after many years has mellowed Jormal greatly. Among his own people he has begun to lower his defenses and is significantly more agreeable than the wildman who served as Redken Bloodknife's first lieutenant during the strikes against Sylbaran in YK 995.
Still he tends to make decisions quickly, and with little thought, and prefers solutions involving violence. He wishes badly to take the Light back into this life and guide his way, but when combat begins he finds himself whispering the same prayers to the Mockery that he learned as a beardless boy on the battlefield.

*Background*
Jormal grew up in Sharn, among the small community of Kalashar who dwell there. His days were filled with religious practice and escapades among the towers and he expected that he would grow up to be a crystal shaper like his father, or else, a warrior like his mother. Then fate plucked him from his blessed environment and gave him a taste of something far worse.
While returning with his father from a trip to visit his great grandmother on the other side of Breland Jormal fell into a river during a freak accident. 
Presumed dead he washed downstream until he was picked up by a goblin raiding party and taken back to Droaam as a slave. The next ten years would pass in a blur as the boy was conscripted into the goblinoid war machine. Though non-goblinoid slaves rarely survive for long the boys warped psionic powers and savagery on the battle field led to his being sold into indentured servitude in a Droaamish “mercenary” group (really a conglomeration of greedy tribes and their slaves). Though he was tempted many times to leave the utter brutality with which he saw the Five Nations slaughtering each other on the battle field (as well as the close watch of the goblin wizard set to keep what on the non-goblins) kept him from daring to leave.
With the end of the last war the goblins switched to tomb raiding, striking against numerous ruins in the NE of Droaam. Unfortunately the only tombs that had not been picked clean had existing occupants, most frequently abberitions against nature rising up from Kyber itself. Despite the frenzied combat Jormal was quietly thrilled with facing his new opponets. They reminded him little of his own lost family, and were appaling enough that he felt no guilt in taking their lives.
Finally the mercenary company was almost wiped out by some sort of mind controlling horror; as the group rushed back to the surface Jormal barely managed to avoid succumbing to an intense mental onslaught that left the ogres and goblins he had been running with standing stunned in the tracks. Having earned his freedom by virtue of being the only survivor Jormal looted a pitted and damaged magical ax from camp (_Hzrat's Razor_) and left for home.
Jormal nearly perished again after taking refuge in an ancient temple to avoid a medusa and her gnoll press gang he discovered. Sneaking through the darkened tunnels looking for a back exit he roused some terrible tentacled creature; a wrong turn left him running toward a dead end and the body of a fallen warrior. as the creature grappled him a great blast of energy arced into it. Badly injured it retreated and Jormal could study the corpse. Apparently a paladin, though not one affilieated with the Silver Flame or Dol Araah, the figure seemed to have fallen in battle. Feeling an intense kindship and gratitude toward the fallen dwarf Jormal gathered up his journal (or what looked like it for he could not read it) as well as (what Jormal thinks is) the paladin's holy symbol, a bearded head with a sword and mace crossed above it, and used the crudely drawn man and sunrods from the figure to make his escape. 

He keeps his hair and beard long in memory of the dead figure, even as he searches for a member of his religious order to return the books and amulet to.
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 11, 2005)

Hokay... here's my character submission...

[sblock]
*Karharath*
_Kalashtar Psion (Egoist) Level 5_

*Age:* 30
*Gender:* Male 
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 180
*Eyes:* Gold
*Hair:* Gold 
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 10 [+0] (2 points)  
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CON:* 16 [+3] (10 points) 
*INT:* 17 [+3] (10 points + 1 level) 
*WIS:* 10 [+2] (2 points) 
*CHA:* 8 [-1] (0 points)

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 15 + 8 [feats]
*HP:* 37
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 12 (10 base + 1 Dex + 1 Deflection)
*Initiative:* +1
*BAB:* +2
- *Melee:* +2 melee (not armed)
- *Ranged:* +3 ranged touch (crystal shard: 1d6 damage)

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +5 (1 Base + 3 Con + 1 resistance)
*REFL:* +3 (1 Base + 1 Dex + 1 resistance)
*WILL:* +5 (4 Base + 0 Wis + 1 resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _ Kalashar Racial abilities: Mindlink 1/day as a 2nd level wilder; +2 against mind-affecting effects and posession; +2 to Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks; +2 to Disguise checks to take the place of a human; Immune to Dream and Nightmare spells; Natural psion: 1 power point per level._ 
- _ Psion Class abilities: 2 bonus feats, psionic discipline (psychometabolism), 25 base power points, 11 known powers, max power level 3rd, manifester level 5._

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Psionic Body [psionic]_
- _Overchannel [psionic]_
3rd Level
- _Talented [psionic]_
5th Level
- _Combat Manifester [psionic]_


*Skills:* 
Autohypnosis +10 (8 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 synergy)
Concentration +11 (8 ranks, +3 Con)
Concentration +15 (8 ranks, +3 Con, +4 feat) (to manifest defensively)
Heal +8 (8 ranks, +0 Wis) 
Psicraft +11 (8 ranks, +3 Int) 
Know(Psionics) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 
Know(Dungeoneering) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int) 
Know(History) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 
Know(Religion) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int) 
Know(The Planes) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 


*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Quor_
- _Draconic_
- _Riedran_
- _Giant_

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 5
*Save DC:* 10 + 3 Int + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 37
*1st level –* _Vigor, Thicken Skin, Crystal Shard, Inertial Armor, Sense Link_
*2nd level –* _Animal Affinity, Empathic Transfer, Biofeedback, Forced Sense Link_
*3rd level –* _Ectoplasmic Form, Body Adjustment_ 

*Equipment:*
*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-Boots of Stomping (600 gp, 2 lb)
-Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp, 0 lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp, 0 lb)

*Psionic Tattoos*
-Crawling Tattoo of Energy Bolt (750 gp)

*Power Stones*
-Metamorphosis (1125 gp)
-Body Adjustment (375 gp)
-Body Purification (375 gp)
-Darkvision (375 gp)
-Dispel Psionics (375 gp)
-Energy Wall (375 gp)
-Share Pain (150 gp)
-Psionic Knock (150 gp)
-Bestow Power x5 (150 gp)
-Empty Mind (25 gp)
-Inertial Armor (25 gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s Outfit (2 gp, 8lb)
-Backpack 

Weight Carried: 18 lb
Remain money: 550 gp

*Description* The Kalashtar are locked in an eternal war, but not all participants are warriors. Those who do not have the skills to become great warriors or powerful soulblades must help with the talents that they possess. Karharath has never learned to fight, but he is no stranger to battle. Karharath is a healer. His psionic talents have led him to explore the workings of the physical body. He takes great interest in the ways and means that spirit binds with body to produce life. The mystery of life is his challenge. He seeks to aid his warrior brothers and sisters by restoring their strength and repairing their wounds. 

Physically, Karharath appears to be a "typical" kalashtar, with a lean, tanned body, and golden skin, eyes and hair. He wears loose robes and an open shirt, displaying an elaborate psionic tattoo that occasionally crawls lazily across his chest. He carries only a leather satchel containing a small collection of psionic crystals, which he uses in his work. 

*Personality*Karharath is quiet and reserved, but fierce in his determination to protect his kalashtar brethern. He considers himself to be weak and without skill in combat, and tries to maintain a low profile so he can slip in and help his allies. His quiet nature is displayed through all aspects of his life. He is the last to volunteer a plan of action, but the first to step in to help when someone is in need of healing.

His wartime experiences have left him feeling bitter towards humans and non-kalashtar humanoids, whom he considers to be as barbaric as orcs and hobgoblins. He has slightly racist attitudes against all non-kalashtar as a result, and prefers to focus on helping his own people above all others.

*Background* Karharath is a native of Sharn, and works closely with the kalashtar community there. Growing up in the kalashtar community in Sharn, he learned the lore of his people, and was encouraged to develop his psionic talents. He greatly loved his elder brothers, and respected their teachings. As he came of age, they encouraged him to help Breland through service in the War. He reluctantly agreed.

During the War, he served Breland as a combat medic, and honed his medical and psionic skills on the battlefield. Although he was raised to be loyal to Breland, he never saw any moral distinction between the various human nations, and was noted for healing enemy soldiers (especially kalashtar) as often as his own allies. He was censured several times and threatened with a court martial in one incident when he restored a Cyran kalashtar spy who later escaped. He might have been tried, but the War ended abruptly, and charges against him were dropped. He gladly left military life, and returned to Sharn where he could help his fellow kalashtar exclusively.

Since returning to Sharn, he has renewed his contacts with his brethren in the community, and made friends with several other displaced kalashtar. He recognizes that the true war, the eternal war between the kalashtar and the quori, continues, and he is eager to put his talents to real use by aiding his kalashtar brethren in this fight.
[/sblock]

Ozmar the Kalashtar Healer


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

Please include all of the abilities of your race and class in the Abilities section.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2005)

Making the character right now. I´m taking average hit points, not sure if that´s what you intended.


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, here´s it. I´m not sure if some things, like personality and background, would fit, but anyway:

Name: Amalkhad
Kalashtar soulknife 5

Age: 55
Gender: Male
Height: 5´10´´
Weight: 150 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan
Alingment: Neutral Good

STR: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
DEX: 16 [+3] (8 points) [+1 4th level ability bonus]
CON: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
INT: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
WIS: 10 [+0] (2 points) 
CHA:  8 [-1] (0 points)

Hit Dice: 5d10 + 10
HP: 42
Action Points: 7
Armor Class: 19 (10 base + 3 Dex + 5 Armor +1 Deflection)
Initiative: +3
BAB: +3
- Melee: +5
- Ranged: +6

Speed: 30’

FORT: +3 (1 Base + 2 Con)
REFL: +7 (4 Base + 3 Dex)
WILL: +4 (4 Base + 0 Wis)

Abilities: 
Mindlink 1/day as a 5th level psion
+2 against mind-affecting effects and posession
+2 to Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks
+2 to Disguise checks to take the place of a human
Immune to Dream and Nightmare spells.
Natural psion: 1 power point per level

Mind blade
Bonus feats: Weapon focus, Wild talent.
Throw mind blade
Psychic Strike +1d8
+1 Mind blade
Free draw.
Shape mind blade.

Feats:
1st Level: Point blank shot
1st level Soulknife bonus: Weapon focus (mindblade)
1st level Soulknife bonus: Wild Talent
3rd level: Psionic Shot
- 

```
Skills: 
Concentration   +8 (6 ranks, +2 Con)
Autohypnosis    +8 (8 ranks, +0 Wis)
Tumble         +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Move silently  +16 (8 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Competence)
Hide           +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Spot            +5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis)
Listen          +5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis)
```

Languages:
- Common, quori, draconic, goblin.


Power Points: 7 (+2 Wild Talent, +5 racial)

Equipment:
Melee weapons
- _+1_ Mindblade +7 (1d10+3, 19-20/x2) (Two handed)

Ranged weapons
- _+1_ Mindblade +8 (1d10+2, 19-20/x2, 30 ft.) [+1 to hit and damage within 30 feet]

Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items
-Cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp, 1 lb)
-+1 Mithril chain shirt (2100 gp, 10 lb)
-Boots of elvenkind  (2500 gp, 1 lb)
-Elixir of hiding (250 gp, --)
-Ring of protection +1 (2000 gp, -- lb)

Potions or Psionic Tattoos
-Psionic tattoo of Animal Affinity (+4 Dex) (300 gp)
-Psionic tattoo of Force screen (50 gp)
-Potion of Fly (750 gp)


Mundane equipment
-Adventurer’s Outfit (0 gp, -- lb)
-Backpack ( 2 gp, 2 lb) with:
 -Rope ( 1 gp, 10 lb)
 -1 day rations ( 0,5 gp, 1 lb)
 -3x Sunrod ( 6 gp, 3 lb)
 -Blanket ( 0,5 gp, 3 lb)

Weight Carried: 31 lb
Remain money: 40 gp

Description: [sblock]Amalkhad is rather non-descript; he seems even more human-like that the normal kalashtar -once you discount the contrast between his short, black hair and his green eyes. He had made stealth an habit, a thing that others find unnerving. He wears several items of elven craft[/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]Amalkhad has grown in a dangerous environment, where words are of little use, so he doesn´t like to speak -or think- too much and rather act, but in a kalashtar fashion; instead of jumping into action, he reaches conclusions too early, and maintains them despite all: he unlikely abandons a course of action, no matter what effort or patience he has to invest, making him the closest thing the kalashtar have to a "wild card". The elders in his family lament his disinclination to follow the psionic traditions, given his natural born talent, a gift he´s used only as much as he needed to manifest and hone his mind-blade. Others thank Amalkhad followed that path, since his expertise as scout has avoided them a lot of trouble in the group´s recent moves.[/sblock]

Background: [sblock]He´s a member of a kalashtar group -mostly a moderately large family or clan- exiled from Sarlona centuries ago, and that has survived preserving the traditions and customs of his former land, living an uncomfortable life in some of the most dangerous lands or Khorvaire. The Last War multiplied their concerns, as the marching armies forced them to move out of their way and put them in danger more than once. Amalkhad followed the group´s monks, the most experienced in stealth and moving unnoticed into their scouting missions, to keep sure the group´s way was clean of danger. That appealed to the young kalashtar, but he lacked the inclination to follow the monk´s discipline. Soon, however, he learned how to manifest his psionic might into a dangerous weapon, a path rarely followed in the group.

Five or six years ago, while doing his duty, he spotted a group of riders. They spotted him too, and decided to attack, shooting him. Taking refuge in a nearby group of trees, he forced the horsemen to close, opportunity he used to kill one of them with a well-thrown mind blade. The others fled, thinking maybe that the shining blade was a spell effect, and they were ambushed by spellcasters. Amalkhad checked the fallen man, and it turned to be a tall elf, killed by his blade and the fall from the horse. After briefly mourning the death, he took his things -armor, weapons and boots- and returned to the group. It wasn´t the first time he was forced to kill, but this time the elders decided that maybe the death wasn´t totally neccesary, and he had to learn to master his mind better. So he had to stay with the group, learning how to focus and sharpen his will.

Soon after the war finished, and many thought it was like a portent, the time of change for them too. Amalkhad shared that belief, and started to think on was was the right thing to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Aug 11, 2005)

Jor of the line of Mal (above) is done. I stuck with the whole Sharn/Droaam thing since there were no comments about it. I would like to work in his character with others but maybe I'll wait until all the characters are posted first.

Ferrix: I'd like to ask for permission to work on taking the Sanctified Mind PrC (Book of Aberrations). I've cleaned up the back story a bit to tie it in more neatly and have it make better sense.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

Sanctified Mind is fine.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 11, 2005)

since I am at work, i have to make this quick, but here is what my character is going to be.

*Race:* Kalashtar
*Class:* Psion (telepath) 5
*Future plans:* Thrallheard PrC next level

*Personality:* She believes the mind is better than the body. She is very friendly, but firm and has a tendency to be very commanding. She gets enjoyment out of seeing what people will do if she asks. Is she could be waited on hand and foot, she would take the opportunity immediately.

Once I get out of work I will put the background and the stats up. I just wanted to give you a quick idea.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

Here's the proposed characters so far:

Graf - Barbarian 2/Wilder 3 -headed for Sancitified Mind PrC
Ozmar - Psion (Egoist) 5
Someone - Soulknife 5
Mista Collins - Psion (Telepath) 5 -headed for Thrallherd PrC

Could maybe use a rogue and potentially a cleric.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 11, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Here's the proposed characters so far:
> 
> Graf - Barbarian 2/Wilder 3 -headed for Sancitified Mind PrC
> Ozmar - Psion (Egoist) 5
> ...




Just a note: my Egoist is basically a cleric in terms of healing. I don't know yet how effective he'll be at healing, as I have not much experience in building psions yet...

But if he survives a few levels, he should be able to restore the dead. That's not too shabby.   

Ozmar the Medic


----------



## Someone (Aug 11, 2005)

And the soulknife is more a rogue than a warrior. In a way, we already cover the 4 roles.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Just a note: my Egoist is basically a cleric in terms of healing. I don't know yet how effective he'll be at healing, as I have not much experience in building psions yet...
> 
> But if he survives a few levels, he should be able to restore the dead. That's not too shabby.
> 
> Ozmar the Medic




Compared to a cleric, a psion just doesn't have the healing punch.

You figure, a 5th level cleric can heal 1d8+5 for a 1st level spell, while the psion has to expend a 2nd level power (empathic transfer) and a 3rd level power (body adjustment).  8 power points to heal a target 2d10 hit points and not take any damage yourself.  The average damage healed is only a little shy for the cure light wounds.

That same 5th level cleric also has second and third level spells, which heal even more.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 11, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> And the soulknife is more a rogue than a warrior. In a way, we already cover the 4 roles.




Mmmm... the soulknife is a skirmisher, he's really closer to a mix between a ranger and a monk.


----------



## Graf (Aug 12, 2005)

I know we'd talked a bit about being from a couple of lines...

It’s a bit late but here's some stuff about the line of Mal (I'm happy to change it if someone wants to be in the same line but doesn't like the more intense bits). I should point out that Jormal is not really normal for his line, nor would I expect other characters to hew precisely to it.

Often solitary his "line" tends toward duplicity, and creativity in equal measure. Individuals tend toward brooding, often they are solitary crafters. There are few that have distinguished themselves militarily; those who have are known more for their ambushes. There is a tendency for psions tend toward shaping though it is not pronounced.

Two famous members of the line of Mal
Dhazmal - a famous warrior and plumber of dark places; he was last seen 40 years ago when he, apparently, acted as a lieutenant during a raid on one of the few monasteries of the Light located on Khorivare. The monetary was wiped out, but not all of the bodies of the novices were recovered, suggesting that some Kalashar may have been kidnapped and taken into Kyber itself.

Zugmal - considered an unremarkable (if unpleasant) individual his small community was shocked when the fisherman was discovered a thousand miles away, apparently acting as an assassin. Was he turned by the Inspired? If so why did he target the lord baron's son?


----------



## Graf (Aug 12, 2005)

If I'm correct I think Ferrix is talking about rogue type skills, possibly sneaking but probably more Search/Disable, no? (Maybe Spot/Listen...)

Soulknives don't fill the rogue role because they lack those skills...
(for example I think there is a psion flavor that gives search and disable device....)
But the fundamental problem is that only rogues (and one or two classes/PrCs from the complete books maybe) are able to actually search for Magical traps.

I think that having people with empathic transfer is cool. 
But healing is basically two things
1. How much damage you can heal per round
2. How much damage you can heal over a day (between rests)

If you sit down and work out your hypothetical healing on those two axis for a given 6 round fight, and compare it to a divine caster, you'll find they aren't comparable.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Compared to a cleric, a psion just doesn't have the healing punch.
> 
> You figure, a 5th level cleric can heal 1d8+5 for a 1st level spell, while the psion has to expend a 2nd level power (empathic transfer) and a 3rd level power (body adjustment).  8 power points to heal a target 2d10 hit points and not take any damage yourself.  The average damage healed is only a little shy for the cure light wounds.
> 
> That same 5th level cleric also has second and third level spells, which heal even more.




Agreed. You seem to be right. As I said, I'm inexperienced. I guess my character will be a "subpar" healer. We probably could benefit from another if anyone is so inclined.

Ozmar the Lame Healer


----------



## Graf (Aug 12, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Agreed. You seem to be right. As I said, I'm inexperienced. I guess my character will be a "subpar" healer. We probably could benefit from another if anyone is so inclined.
> 
> Ozmar the Lame Healer



 Its a -good- character concept, its just difficult to express mechanically with the availible ruleset. Its the kind of thing that could be handled with a feat/PrC...
Maybe we'll see something in the upcoming Complete Book?

(Was there a godmind PrC at some point? I think it may have been in the XpH expansion book by BC from Monte Cookies company)


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 12, 2005)

*Panitari - N Telepath 5*

Here is the my female psionic (telepath) character. I had her take the 5th level racial substitution level out of Races of Eberron. I will add her background once I know exactly where the campaign will start and in what sort of context.

[sblock]
*Panitari*
_N Kalashtar Psion (Telepath) 5_

*Age:* 60 years
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5'9"
*Weight:* 119lbs
*Eyes:* Pale Blue
*Hair:* Dark Blonde
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 8 [-1] (0 points)  
*DEX:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*CON:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*INT:* (17)20 [+5] (13 points) 
*WIS:* 13 [+1] (5 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+4] (6 points)

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 6(Psionic Body)
*HP:* 20
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + 0 Dex + 0 Armor)
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +2
 - *Melee:* +1
 - *Ranged:* +2
- *Grapple *+1

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +1 (1 Base + 0 Con)
*REFL:* +1 (1 Base + 0 Dex)
*WILL:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- Took 5th level Kalashtar Telepath Racial Substitution Level
- +2 racial bonus on saving throws vs. mind-affecting spells and abilities and possession
- +2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate
- +2 racial bonus on Disguise checks made to impersonate a human
- Immune to dream and nightmare spells
- Naturally Psionic: 1 extra power point per character level
- Mindlink 2/day: manifest the power with a manifester level equal to character level.
- Bonus Psionic Feat

*Feats:*
1st Level
- Psicrystal Affinity
- Inquisitor
3rd Level
- Psionic Body
 
*Skills:* 
Bluff +12 (8 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 race)
Concentration +8 (8 ranks, +8 Con)
Diplomacy +22 (8 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 race, +6 synergy, +3 psicrystal, +1 glamerweave)
Disguise +6 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 race(human), +2 synergy(stay in character))
Intimidate +6 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 race, +2 synergy)
Knowledge (noblity and royalty) +10 (5 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (psionics) +13 (8 ranks, +5 Int)
Listen +3 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 psicrystal)
Sense Motive +6 (5 ranks, +1 Wis)
 Spot +3 (0 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 psicrystal)

 *Languages:*
- _Common, Quori, Draconic*, Riedran*, Elven, Golbin, Halfling, Giant, Dwarven, Daelkyr*, Syranian*, Infernal*_

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 5
*Save DC:* 15 + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 42
*1st level –* Attraction, Demoralize, Empathy, Intertial Armor, Psionic Charm, Telempathic Projection
*2nd level - *Brain Lock, Id Insinuation, Psionic Suggestion*, Recall Agony
*3rd level - *Crisis of Breath*, Energy Burst, Solicit Psicrystal
*Powers gained from 5th level Kalashtar Racial Substitution

*Psicrystal:*
*5 HD Diminutive Construct
HP: *7*
Initiative: *+2*
Speed: *30ft, climb 20ft
*AC: *+4 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural
*Special Qualities: *Construct Traits, Hardness 8, Improved Evasion, Personality (friendly), self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, deliver touch spells, telepathic speech
*Saves: *Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +5
*Abilities:* 1*, Dex 15*, Con --, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills:* Climb +14*, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Search +2, Spot +6
*Feats:* Alertness
* with self-propulsion activiated

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Quarterstaff* +1 (1d6-1, 20/x2)  (--gp, 4lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*Light Crossbow* +2 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft.) (35gp, 4lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
- Headband of INT +2 (4000gp, --lb)
- Crystal Mask of Languages (2500gp, .5lb)
- Heward's Handy haversack (2000gp, 5lb)

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
-2 Cure Light Wounds Potion (100gp)
-4 Force Screen Tattoo (200gp)
-1 My Light Tattoo (50gp)

*Mundane equipment*
- Glamerweave Adventurer’s Outfit (100gp, 7lb)
- 20 Crossbow Bolts (2gp, 2lb)
- Hooded Lantern (7gp, --lb)
- 5 Oil Flasks (5sp, --lb)
- 3 pieces of Chalk (3cp, --lb)
- Bedroll (1sp, --lb)
- 50' Hemp Rope (1gp, --lb)
- Grappling Hook (1gp, --lb)
- 10 sheets of Parchment (2gp, --lb)
- Map/Scroll Case (1gp, --lb)

Weight Carried: 22.5lb
Remain money: 3sp 7cp

*Description
*The young woman stands at 5'9" and weighs 119lbs. Her dark blonde hair is held back by the thin silver headband and her pale blue eyes can be seen from through the slits of a crystal mask that distorts her angular facial features. She wears a set of adventuring gear that is covered by a cloak which seems to shift between being silver and peach in color. She carriers a walking stick and has a simple backpack strapped over her shoulders. As she gracefully moves, you can catch a glimpse of a crossbow hanging from her left hand side underneath the cloak. A crystal hangs from a leather cord around her neck. She has a sense of confidence and an aura of authority as she seems to stare into your soul and read your inner thoughts.

*Personality*
Panitari loves the workings of the mind. She believes that the workings of the mind will always outlast the workings of the body. A master of many tongues, she believes a quick word is stronger than a quick blade. She is very demanding and usually gets people to do what she wants, without them even knowing. Always with a smile on her face, she has a way with words. At almost any given time, it seems as if she knows exactly what you are thinking and how you are feeling. She loves getting inside the minds of her allies and foes. There isn't much someone can hide from her, that she will not learn. She cannot wait for the day that she is able to lead an army back to Sarlona and destroy the Inspired and claim what she believes belongs to the Kalashtar. 

*Background
*Pending depending on exactly how the group is going to be put together and where the adventure starts.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 12, 2005)

Mista Collins, the pre-req for Psionic Meditation is Concentration 7 ranks, meaning you need to be at least 4th level to take it.  Thus it can't be your 3rd level feat.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 12, 2005)

Opps, it was originally my bonus feat at 5th level, but I took the substitution level instead of the regular psion level. I will fix that. I just need to go through my books and see what I want.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 12, 2005)

Okay, so this week I have been swamped, and I was going to submit my Bard/Wilder yesterday with a neat back-story and everything...then I realised the need for a Cleric type in this party and started second-guessing myself.  I then proceeded to dissapointment because I really wanted to try out a psionic caster character in this game, as I've never really played one.  So I did this: http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=6948599#post6948599

It is a Psionic/Divine Hybrid PrC I made.  If Ferrix okays it, or okays it with changes, I will post a Cleric/Psychic Warrior shooting for this PrC who will make a very good supplemental healer to Ozmar's character.  If it isn't okayed, I will post my Bard/Wilder, who will be able to supplement healing some through her bard spells.  Whichever would be preferred.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 12, 2005)

Just a reminder: I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be out of the country until August 22. I may be able to post while gone, but I don't know what my internet access will be. See ya'll in a week!   

Ozmar the Vacationer


----------



## Graf (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah, if the appeal is playing psionic characters then I can see why people aren't lining up to play non-psionic ones.
Bard healing would be cool. There was something called the Divine Bard in Unearthed Arcana.... not sure if it improves the healing at all though. (And it would switch your casting stat out of charisma).

Personally I think that with _Vigor_ and some of the other things availible it won't be as big a deal as normally. 
\
Anybody want to just tought it out for a level and get a halfling cleric from the house of Jorasco as a cohort with their 6th level leadership feat?


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe next level (6th), Panitari will have her thrall be a cleric of some sorts.


----------



## Graf (Aug 13, 2005)

Our own personal divine caster as a slave...
(Evil... the other other good)

Still haven't solved the "lack of rogue issue" (or whether it is Trapfinding/Search/Disable Device related)

Have a good trip Ozmar!


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 13, 2005)

*Selahtari, my Wilder/Bard*

[sblock]
*Selahtari*
_CG Kalashtar Bard 3/Wilder2_

*Age: 47* 
*Gender: Female* 
*Height: 5’6”* 
*Weight: 113 lbs.* 
*Eyes: golden brown* 
*Hair: Black* 
*Skin: deeply tanned* 

*STR:* 12 [+1] (4 points)  
*DEX:* 15 [+2] (6 points, +1 lvl 4) 
*CON:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*WIS:*  8 [-1] (0 points) 
*CHA:* 16 [+3] (10 points)

*Hit Dice:* 3d6 plus 2d6
*HP:* XX
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 19 (10 base + 2 Dex + 5 Armor +2 Shield)
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +3
- *Melee:* +4
- *Ranged:* +5

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +2 (1 Base + 0 Con + 1 Resistance)
*REFL:* +6 (3 Base + 2 Dex +1 Resistance)
*WILL:* +6 (6 Base - 1 Wis +1 Resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _+2 racial bonus on saves vs. mind affecting spells and possession_
- _+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Disguise checks to pass as human._ 
- _immune to dream and nightmare_ 
- _naturally psionic.  +1 pp/level_ 
- _Psi-like ability: Mindlink 1/day. ML 2_ 
- _Bardic music 3/day_ 
- _Bardic Knowledge +5_ 
- _countersong_ 
- _fascinate_ 
- _inspire courage +1_ 
- _Wild Surge +1_
- _psychic enervation_
- _elude touch: +3 touch AC_
- _inspire competence_ 

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Combat Expertise_
3rdt Level
- _Path of Shadows_


*Skills:* 
Balance +8 (5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy, -1 ACP)
Bluff  +10 (5 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 racial) 
Diplomacy +10 (0 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 racial, +4 synergy, +1 glamerweave)
Disguise +3 (0 ranks, +3 Cha) [+2 acting in character][+2 humans] 
Intimidate +11 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +2 synergy, +2 racial)
Jump +7 (5 ranks, +1 Str, +2 synergy, -1 ACP) 
Knowledge (Arcana) +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int) 
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4 (2 ranks, +2 Int)
Knowledge (Psionics) +8 (6 ranks, +2 Int) 
Perform (Dance) +11 (8 ranks, +3 Cha)
Perform (Sing) +9 (6 ranks, +3 Cha) 
Sense Motive +4 (5 ranks, -1 Wis) 
Tumble +13 (8 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 PoS, +2 synergy, -1 ACP)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Quor, Draconic, Riedran_

*Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* 3
*Save DC:* 10 + 3 Cha + Level
*Spells Known:*
*0th level –* _(3/day)_
	Detect Magic
	Flare
	Resistance
	Read Magic
	Light
	Prestidigitation 
*1st level –* _(2/day)_
	Cure Light Wounds
	Tasha’s Hideous Laughter
	Identify

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 2
*Save DC:* 10 + 3 Cha + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 14 pp
*1st level –* 
Mind Thrust
Precognition, defensive

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Rapier* +5 (1d6+1, 18-20/x2) _+1 rapier_ ( 2,370 gp, 2 lb)
-*Whip* +5 (1d3+1, 20/x2) _15 ft. reach, Trip, +2 on Disarms, masterwork_ ( 301 gp, 2 lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-*light crossbow* +6 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80 ft.) _masterwork_ (335 gp, 4 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-+1 chain shirt (1,250 gp, 25 lb)
-+1 mithril buckler (2,015 gp, 2.5 lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp, 1 lb)


*Potions *
-Shield of Faith x 3 (150 gp)

*Wands*
-Cure Light Wounds (bard 2) (50/50chg) (1500 gp, 1oz)

*Mundane equipment*
-Glamerweave Entertainer’s outfit (103 gp, 3 lb)
-10 bolts (1 gp, 1lb)
-Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)
-ID papers with portrait (5 gp)
-Belt Pouch (1 gp, .5 lb)


Weight Carried: 42 lb
Remain money: 14 gp

*Description*
Selahtari is a small, dark, fit woman with unearthly grace and beauty.  She exudes confidence in herself.  She is commonly seen in her fascinating dark blue dancer’s outfit, though occasionally she’ll also don her fine shirt of chain and her simple mithril buckler.

*Personality*
Those who meet Selahtari come away with a single adjective to describe her: Confidant.  She knows what she can and can’t do, and occasionally is willing to try the latter just to push herself.  She’s as active in the struggle against the dreaming dark on the floor of a House Phiarlan party as she is late at night, stalking the streets in search of Inspired plots.

*Background*
Selahtari lived her early years in Sarlona, training with some of the finest private song and dance instructors, learning the rarely taught secrets of the arcane arts.  Her family was wealthy and active in the battles the Kalashtar occasionally waged across Riedra.  When her father was killed in an attack by the inspired, Selahtari’s mother brought her to Khorvaire, away from her teachers, and into Sharn…in an attempt to escape the grasp of the vile dreaming dark.
	In Khorvaire, Selahtari and her mother found that, not only were they relatively poor, but they were even larger targets for the Dreaming Dark’s plots.  The two women were fortunate when they met an heir of house Phiarlan, who offered to showcase Selahtari’s dance and songs in an upcoming showcase of exotic performers.  Selahtari was a hit, and she worked as a dancer in parties of the wealthy in Sharn for years, supporting her mother and herself.  Her contacts at House Phiarlan offered her another opportunity.   They set her up with another Kalashtar living in Sharn, to teach her the skills she needed to survive on Khorvaire and battle the dreaming dark.  When it became clear that Selahtari’s psionic proclivities were of the wilder sort, she began training with some of the most active wilders in Sharn: active in fighting the vile Inspired.  
	Today, Selahtari leads a double life.  Most times she is the graceful dancer to the rich, charming at parties, and beautiful to observe.  At other times, she is a warrior-crusader hunting the streets of Sharn with the other underground Kalashtar, looking for the Inspired, and foiling them every chance she gets.
[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 14, 2005)

Just in case you like my Lightbringer of Il-Yannah PrC and want a stronger healer on board:  Goramkhad, Cleric/Wilder.

[sblock]
*Goramkhad*
_LN Kalashtar Cleric 3/Wilder2_

*Age: 73* 
*Gender: Male* 
*Height: 6’2”* 
*Weight: 175 lbs.* 
*Eyes: pale blue* 
*Hair: Black* 
*Skin: Fair* 

*STR:* 14 [+2] (6 points)  
*DEX:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*CON:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*INT:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*WIS:*  16 [+3] (8 points, +1 level 4) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Hit Dice:* 3d8 plus 2d6
*HP:* XX
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 1 Dex + 9 Armor +2 Shield +1 natural)
*Initiative:* +1 (+3 in 60 ft. of kalashtar ally)
*BAB:* +3
- *Melee:* +5
- *Ranged:* +4

*Speed:* 20’/x3

*FORT:* +3 (3 Base + 0 Con + 1 Resistance)
*REFL:* +3 (+5 in 60 ft. of Kalashtar Ally) (1 Base + 1 Dex +1 Resistance)
*WILL:* +10 (6 Base + 3 Wis +1 Resistance)

*Abilities:* 
- _+2 racial bonus on saves vs. mind affecting spells and possession_
- _+2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, and Disguise checks to pass as human._ 
- _immune to dream and nightmare_ 
- _naturally psionic.  +1 pp/level_ 
- _Psi-like ability: Mindlink 1/day. ML 2_ 
- _Turn Undead 5/day_ 
- _Empower Spell 1/day_ 
- _[Law] spells +1 CL_ 
- _Wild Surge +1_
- _psychic enervation_
- _elude touch: +2 touch AC_
- _inspire competence_ 

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Combat Casting_
3rdt Level
- _Gestalt Anchor or Combat Manifestation_
 [/size]

*Skills:* 
Autohypnosis +11 (6 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 synergy)
Bluff  +4 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial) 
Concentration  +8 (8 ranks, +0 Con) [+4 casting or manifesting defensively]
Diplomacy +5 (1 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial)
Disguise +2 (0 ranks, +2 Cha) [+2 humans] 
Intimidate +4 (0 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 racial)
Knowledge (Religion) +5 (5 ranks, +0 Int)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Quor_

*Spellcasting:*
*Caster Level:* 3
*Save DC:* 10 + 3 Wis + Level
*Domain Spells Known:*
*0th level –* _(4/day)_
*1st level –* _(4/day)_
	Protection from Chaos
	Comprehend Languages
*2nd level –* _(3/day)_
	Calm Emotions
	Owl’s Wisdom

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 2
*Save DC:* 10 + 2 Cha + Level
*Powers Known – Power Points:* 13 pp
*1st level –* 
Mind Thrust
Vigor

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Heavy Mace* +6 (1d8+3, 20/x2) _MW Riedran Crysteel_ ( 1, 812 gp, 8 lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
-+1 Full Plate (2,650 gp, 50 lb)
-+1 light steel shield (1,159 gp, 6 lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp, 1 lb)
-Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp)
-Autohypnosis Shard +4 (160 gp)

*Potions and Psionic Tatoos*
-Shield of Faith x 2 (100 gp)
-Knock Tatoo (300 gp)

*Wands*
-Cure Light Wounds (50/50chg) (750 gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Adventurer’s outfit
-Silver Holy Symbol of Il-Yannah (25 gp, 1 lb.)
-Spell Component Pouch (5 gp, 2 lb)
-ID papers (1 gp)
-Belt Pouch (1 gp, .5 lb)
-Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb)
-Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lb)
-Rations x2 (1 gp, 2 lb)

Weight Carried: 76.5 lb (Medium)
Remain money: 32 gp

*Description*
Goramkhad has a very regal bearing.  He wears his dark back long and pulled away from his face in a severe pony-tail.  His plate armor is chased in a pale blue that matches his cloak and his intense eyes.  He wears his riedran crysteel mace on his belt and bears it proudly.  His skin is pale and unblemished except for the tattoo of a set of double doors, shattered: His psionic tattoo on the back of his right hand.

*Personality*
Goramkhad is intense.  He controls the wild power with-in him through constant meditation.  He is obsessed with being perfectly balance, body and mind, and usually achieves this delicate balance.  He sets most people at ease with his demeanor, but when he is pursuing those who have shattered the order of his people, the Inspired, his intensity and focus is turned against them in ways some agents of the dreaming dark have come to fear.

*Background*
Goramkhad was born in Khorvaire to refugees from far across the sea.  His father and mother were both Lightbringers of Il-Yannah, dedicated to contemplation and harmony: the ideals that they believed would win the war against the Dreaming Dark.  They lived with other refugees of the same philosophy, meditating quietly on the truths of the mind and body.  This is the life Goramkhad was trained in, and the life he pursues fervently to this day.  
	He broke out of the passive mold of the lightbringers ten years ago when agents of the Inspired infiltrated their commune in Sharn, and killed many of the contemplatives of Il-Yannah: Including Goramkhad’s brother and parents.  A handful of Goramkhad’s community survives and has sought refuge amongst other Kalashtar in Sharn.  The survivors destroyed the Inspired agents responsible, and many have taken a more active role in pursuing the Dreaming Dark.  Goramkhad, unable to release his life-time of training continues to try and perfect his harmony of body and mind, and use that perfection to destroy the plans of the Inspired.
[/sblock]


I do have one question (if you don't wanna use my PrC, it isn't really an issue):  Do I need to take combat manifestation and combat casting as seperate feats in order to be able to get bonuses to both Concentration checks manifesting defensively and concentration checks to cast defensively?  If I do, that's fine, just checking.


----------



## Someone (Aug 14, 2005)

I had an epiphany, and discovered that I could make a psionic flavored rogue, after all. Here´s an alternate version of Amalkhad, so the DM can choose:


Name: Amalkhad
Kalashtar Rogue 4/Psion (Egoist) 1

Age: 55
Gender: Male
Height: 5´10´´
Weight: 150 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan
Alingment: Neutral Good

STR: 12 [+1] (4 points) 
DEX: 16 [+3] (8 points) [+1 4th level ability bonus]
CON: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
INT: 12 [+1] (4 points) 
WIS: 14 [+2] (6 points) 
CHA:  8 [-1] (0 points)

*Hit Dice:* 5d6 + 1d4 + 10
*HP:* 33
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 19 (10 base + 3 Dex + 5 Armor +1 Deflection)
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +3
- Melee: +4
- Ranged: +6

*Speed:* 30’

FORT: +4 (1 Base + 2 Con +1 resistance)
REFL: +8 (4 Base + 3 Dex +1 resistance)
WILL: +6 (3 Base + 2 Wis +1 resistance)

*Abilities:* 
Mindlink 1/day as a 2nd level psion
+2 against mind-affecting effects and posession
+2 to Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks
+2 to Disguise checks to take the place of a human
Immune to Dream and Nightmare spells.
Natural psion: 1 power point per level

Sneak attack +2d6, Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap sense +1
Uncanny dodge

Bonus feat, discipline, psionic powers.

*Feats:*
1st Level: Point blank shot
1st level psion bonus: Psionic Shot
3rd level: Up the walls



```
[b]Skills:[/b] Rogue: 63 skill points, Psion 3 skill points.
Concentration   +5 (3 ranks, +2 Con)
Tumble         +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Move silently  +16 (8 ranks, +3 Dex, +5 Competence)
Hide           +11 (8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Spot           +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Listen         +10 (8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Search          +9 (8 ranks, +1 Int)
Disable device +11 (8 ranks, +1 Int, +2 circumstance)
Open locks     +12 (7 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 circumstance)
```

*Languages:*
- Common, quori, goblin.

Psionic powers:
*Manifester level:* 1
*Save DC:* 11 + power level
*Power Points:* 7 (+2 class, +5 racial)
*Powers known:*
1st level:
Skate, Crystal Shard, Force Screen.

*Equipment:*
Melee weapons
- Masterwork shortsword +5 (1d6+1, 19-20/x2)

Ranged weapons
- Ranged touch attack +6 [+1 to hit and damage at 30 feet or closer]

Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items
-Cloak of resistance +1 (1000 gp, 1 lb)
-+1 Mithril chain shirt (2100 gp, 10 lb)
-Boots of elvenkind  (2500 gp, 1 lb)
-Ring of protection +1 (2000 gp, -- lb)

Power stones
-Touchsight (375 gp)
-Thicken skin x2 (25)
-Animal affinity x2 (300)

Potions or Psionic Tattoos
-Psionic tattoo of Chameleon x2 (100)

Mundane equipment
-Adventurer’s Outfit (0 gp, -- lb)
-Masterwork short sword (310 gp, 2 lb)
-Backpack ( 2 gp, 2 lb) with:
 -Rope ( 1 gp, 10 lb)
 -1 day rations ( 0,5 gp, 1 lb)
 -3x Sunrod ( 6 gp, 3 lb)
 -Blanket ( 0,5 gp, 3 lb)
 -Masterwork thieve´s tools.

Weight Carried: 33 lb
Remaing money: 155 gp

Description: [sblock]Amalkhad is rather non-descript; he seems even more human-like that the normal kalashtar -once you discount the contrast between his short, black hair and his green eyes. He had made stealth an habit, a thing that others find unnerving. He wears several items of elven craft[/sblock]

Personality: [sblock]Amalkhad has grown in a dangerous environment, where words are of little use, so he doesn´t like to speak -or think- too much and rather act, but in a kalashtar fashion; instead of jumping into action, he reaches conclusions too early, and maintains them despite all: he unlikely abandons a course of action, no matter what effort or patience he has to invest, making him the closest thing the kalashtar have to a "wild card". The elders in his family lament his disinclination to follow the psionic traditions, given his natural born talent, a gift he´s used only as much as he needed to manifest and hone his mind-blade. Others thank Amalkhad followed that path, since his expertise as scout has avoided them a lot of trouble in the group´s recent moves.[/sblock]

Background: [sblock]He´s a member of a kalashtar group -mostly a moderately large family or clan- exiled from Sarlona centuries ago, and that has survived preserving the traditions and customs of his former land, living an uncomfortable life in some of the most dangerous lands or Khorvaire. The Last War multiplied their concerns, as the marching armies forced them to move out of their way and put them in danger more than once. Amalkhad followed the group´s monks, the most experienced in stealth and moving unnoticed into their scouting missions, to keep sure the group´s way was clean of danger. That appealed to the young kalashtar, but he lacked the inclination to follow the monk´s discipline. He was however quite talented por psionic training, but the time spent alone, honing his mundane skills, meant that he only bothered to develop those powers that could already improve his other skills. As the group moved from the wild to the cities, his areas of expertise expanded, including those skills needed to bypass locks, traps and guards, saving more than one of his brethen of a tight spot -be on the jail, or from he hands of kidnappers.

Five or six years ago, while doing his duty, he spotted a group of riders. They spotted him too, and decided to attack, shooting him. Taking refuge in a nearby group of trees, he forced the horsemen to close, opportunity he used to kill one of them with a well-thrown crystal shard. The others fled, thinking maybe that the shining missile was a spell effect, and they were ambushed by spellcasters. Amalkhad checked the fallen man, and it turned to be a tall elf, instantly killed by the shard and the fall from the horse. After briefly mourning the death, he took his things -armor, weapons and boots- and returned to the group. It wasn´t the first time he was forced to kill, but this time the elders decided that maybe the death wasn´t totally neccesary, and he had to learn to master his mind better. So he had to stay with the group, learning how to focus and sharpen his will.

Soon after the war finished, and many thought it was like a portent, the time of change for them too. Amalkhad shared that belief, and started to think on was was the right thing to do.[/sblock]


----------



## Someone (Aug 16, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Graf (Aug 16, 2005)

Without hearing from the DM its hard to push too far in this direction, but are people interested in working our character backgrounds into each others?

I'm gonna try to take a few minutes and work up some similarities later this evening if I can make time.


----------



## Someone (Aug 16, 2005)

Sure. I´ve left some space in my character´s background for the last two years for that reason.


----------



## Graf (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm assuming that we're looking at:

Jormal/Jorhad (Graf) - Barbarian 2/Wilder 3 -headed for Sancitified Mind PrC
Karharath (Ozmar) - Psion (Egoist) 5
Amalkhad (Someone) - Rogue 4/Psion (Egoist) 1
Panitari (Mista Collins) - Psion (Telepath) 5 -headed for Thrallherd PrC
Selahtari (ShaggySpellsword) -  Bard 3/Wilder 2
(Because it seemed like a rogue was necessary but magical healing is available from a variety of sources).
(Plus Selahtari provides more/different rogueish skills).

General comments about character stuff. (this isn't meant to be criticism just bringing it up):
Selahtari -- There are probably not many wealthy Kalashar nobles living in Sarlona (or even wealthy Kalashar in general).... The wealth-to-poverty idea could have happened in Khorivare however. If I recall correctly the Race book suggests that the only Kalashar who become Wilders have been raised away from Kalashar culture (or else are seriously weird).
(As an "easy" idea: if her mother were human it would explain a lot, with the House only introducing her to Kalashar after she developed her Wilder abilities).

It looks like there are four lines in play right now
Tari (female) has two characters. The other three, Rath, Had and Mal are all male lines and have one character apiece.

Pulling stuff together it seems like Tari will probably be confident/dedicated/focused (or something similar from Selahtari) and controlling/dominating, or maybe inquisitive/curious, from Panitari.

The guy lines are less developed; I'd like to think about combining two of them if it works for character possibilities.
Mal is supposed to be dark and a bit crazy/creative.
Rath is quiet/reserved, passive/patient or maybe protective.
Had is wild/impulsive....

All things being equal I'm inclined to make Jormal into Jorhad and say we're part of the same line. Combining them has the potential to "thicken" the personality and make it a bit richer. What do you think Someone? How do you feel about adding in the NPCs that I created for the line of Mal as the line of Had?
(If we're part of the same line it would also make it easier for our characters to come together since Races suggests that people from the same line tend to get along well together).

We also have two Brelish characters, and Selahtari's background has her based in Sharn. Ferrix suggested that the game could be set in Sharn (and it has a detailed Kalashar community for us to interact with... forgot the name of the neighborhood).

Amalkhad's missing two years could maybe be combined with whatever activities that Karharath had been taking part in after the war ended.... maybe?

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Graf (Aug 16, 2005)

To continue along in the vein of talking to myself....
Karharath, since he apparently committed treason during wartime, could have felt that going directly back to Sharn would be a bit difficult and spent some time hiding out in a small Kalashar village....

The kind of village where Amalkhad lived. Which could have lead to wacky hi-jinks that caused them to get to be 5th level (which is pretty special in Eberron terms).

Of course since we will all be 5th level, and being that powerful is a pretty big deal in Eberron anyway, the links between characters may not be so important.

[I also noticed that the lines of both Had and Rath make an appearance in the Races of Eberron book. Unfortunately the actual details of the lines don't make much detail. However the Had line seems to have a powerful seer, which, I think, fits well enough with the theme.]

Sorry to keep flooding posts, will wait till people get back, etc.
(but some discussion is better than no discussion, even if all the ideas aren't winners, no?)


----------



## Someone (Aug 16, 2005)

Since I´ve not read races of eberron, I have no idea of what half the things you said mean  , but based on previous posts I figure that kalashtar of the same line (having the same last part of their names) share the same quori spirit, personality traits and tend to go well together. If that´s correct, I would go with your suggestions, but have in mind that I wouldn´t define my character´s personality as wild/impulsive; stubborn would be a better word (though I must say that i don´t play most of my character´s personality: I discover them. Normally, they behave in different ways I thought at first)

After the end of the war, if Amalkhad met any of the other PCs, that would be a motivation to leave the family/clan and take a more active role in the fight against the inspired.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

Characters will be starting in Overlook in the Dura district of Sharn.  Hopefully you'll have already integrated into the community, if one character hasn't yet, that's fine it can add a bit of interesting tension to the band.  As powerful figures (5th level) you'll have a name for yourself, etc.

There is a community of about a thousand and a half Kalashtar there.

Prominent Locations:
The Gathering Light: A large hall for martial training and monastic disciplines.  Functions as a school during the day, and a social hall in the evenings.
Hilatashka: A nice adaran restaurant, exceptional food for the kalashtar palette, 6cp avg.
The Shrine of il-Yannah: The center of religious activity in the community, a calm and peaceful location.

Key NPC's include:
Selkatari (LN female kalashtar monk 7) who oversees martial training and monastic disciplines at The Gathering Light
Hanamelk (LG male kalashtar expert 5/psion (seer) 3) who serves as a resident scholar and sage.
Havakhad (LG male kalashtar psion (seer) 12), a powerful psion who is getting old, tends to the shrine and provides guidance and service to the community.

Information from Sharn: City of Towers, pg. 56.


----------



## Graf (Aug 17, 2005)

Someone, cool! I say lets do it!
I should probably have summarized the lines stuff more clearly. But you've teased out virtually all of the facts about lines from my haphazard posting anyway.

Dark/Creative/Willful seems like a good mental image. I certainly don't using that as a roleplaying straightjacket... its more like a strongly inherited pre-disposition as opposed to a law about what the character is like.

If we keep the same Had name we're of the same line as Havakhad though... (I'd forgotten how powerful he was). Is that cool Ferrix or would you want us to not be affiliated with him?

Just to round out the conversation with the background from the book:
There are several different little "aspects of life -> roleplaying implications" sections of the Races book (they have them for all of the races) that touch on different themes. One of the Kalashar lines is called Spiritual Lineage (I think).

When the rebel-Quori escaped to Eberron they possessed like minded mystics and philosophers. IIRC they each possessed several. I believe that 67 made it but all the members of one of the lines, the leader of the rebels, was wiped out by assassins of the Dreaming Dark within a few decades. So she's dead. The implication is that the Dark would very much like to wipe out other lines (and by extension the spirits that dwell in their subconscious) in the same fashion.

The remaining 66 lines have continued on to this day. Each line is gendered.... (which is weird because up until this point Quori were presented as being pretty gender neutral). Basically if a Kalashar has a kid with another Kalashar, human or half-elf (why not half orcs? No idea) AND the kid is of the same gender as the Kalashar parent then they will be Kalashar of the "same line" otherwise they will be the race of their parent. (Since children of two Kalashar always have the gender of one of their Kalashar parents they are always Kalashar).

Tangent: So a Kalashar could have human or half-elf siblings. There are lots of interesting character possibilities re: humans or half-elves joining the community only to leave, "culturally Kalashar" who aren't racially Kalashar but who's entire families are (if the non-Kalashar parent is no longer around), etc.

Anyway the Races book suggests that members of the same line get along very well, often thinking the same thoughts and finishing each other's sentences.... which is a bit extreme, but it could make for some interesting roleplaying.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2005)

It's fine if you are affiliated with the had line.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 18, 2005)

Ferrix, maybe I missed it, did you ever make a decision on my Lightbringer of Il-Yannah PrC's usability?  I have a version over at the WOtC boards http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=7004464#post7004464 that I have tinkered with and a version closer to my original here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=143925

I am fine if you say no, I like my Bard/Wilder pretty well too.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going to say no the PrC, although it has a lot of really cool flavor, I'd need to spend a good bit of time going over it a bit more for balance, etc.

There is the Sangehirn PrC from the Mind's Eye that focuses on psionic healing.  You could check out the WoTC archives for it.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 19, 2005)

That's okay.  Thanks for the complement on the PRC though.  I will play the Bard/Wilder Path of Shadows dancer.


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds cool. I'm back. Let's go! 

I like the ideas of linking our character's backgrounds. Ferrix, do you want to guide us in any direction? If not, I may post more thoughts on this today or tomorrow. (Going to give you a chance to respond first. 

Later!
Ozmar the Returned Vacationer


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2005)

I have returned from Gen Con and it was a blast (as it always is). I am ready to go.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Sounds cool. I'm back. Let's go!
> 
> I like the ideas of linking our character's backgrounds. Ferrix, do you want to guide us in any direction? If not, I may post more thoughts on this today or tomorrow. (Going to give you a chance to respond first.
> 
> ...




I'll put some thought on it, most likely I would like for your characters to be on good standing with at least one or two of the major NPC's in the area.  As well as having been in the area for a decent amount of time to get acquainted with it (this is a little more lax, but I'd prefer if it was more often the case then not).

Additionally, you can decide as a group if you've already been assembled and for what purpose(s).


----------



## Graf (Aug 24, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Sounds cool. I'm back. Let's go!



I'm taking this to mean that you're down with the "I was almost declared a traitor after healing a Kalashar enemy and I had to hide out in (Somebody's character's town for a few years" type backstory.

Personally I like the idea of non-friends getting to know each other in game as opposed to having to try to roleplay "best buddies" with people. So I would lean toward casual aquantances.
Especially with the link linkages, the sharded Kalashar motiviations and the fact that we're all 5th level and in the same area already I think we don't have to bend over backward to make ourselves all cousins.

Having said that we're all 5th level and we have to have done stuff to get that way. I've tried to trace out a progression to explain my character's level and things he's done. I wouldn't mind having suggestions for other people but its pretty invasive.

I -do- think we (the players) should try to do the heavy lifting here. 
As a DM I find that having characters with thick backstories coming into the game is easier, if not all details then at least a few places people have been and major events .


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

Graf said:
			
		

> I -do- think we (the players) should try to do the heavy lifting here.
> As a DM I find that having characters with thick backstories coming into the game is easier, if not all details then at least a few places people have been and major events .




Huzzah! Ten points for Graf!


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 24, 2005)

Graf said:
			
		

> I'm taking this to mean that you're down with the "I was almost declared a traitor after healing a Kalashar enemy and I had to hide out in (Somebody's character's town for a few years" type backstory.




Sure! Sounds cool. With my background, I love Kalashtar, and want to find some combative ones who will bring the fight to the quori, so I can help 'em.

Ozmar the Supportive


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2005)

Panitari would love to bring the fight to the Quori, but she doesn't want to fight it. She would rather convince others to do so for her


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 24, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Panitari would love to bring the fight to the Quori, but she doesn't want to fight it. She would rather convince others to do so for her




Well, she's convinced Karharath. He'll follow her anywhere. 

Ozmar the Weak-Willed


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2005)

I´m ok with Ormaz´s character hiding with my character´s group for a while, thn both deciding to try larger things. Any idea about how we met the others or ended in Sharn?


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 24, 2005)

Hokay, howsabout this?

So far, I think we have:

Ozmar - *Karharath*, Psion (Egoist) 5
Someone - *Amalkhad*, Soulknife 5
Graf - *Jormal*, Barbarian 2/Wilder 3 
Mista Collins - *Panitari*, Psion (Telepath) 5 
ShaggySpellsword - *Selahtari*, Bard 3/Wilder 2

So piecing together what we've posted so far on backgrounds, I am gonna throw out some ideas just to get (or keep) the ball rolling. Feel free to edit, comment, etc...

Karharath went off to war in the service of Breland, and nearly got court-martialled. He deserted his station at the end of the war, hoping that he would be presumed dead on the battlefield. Fearing prosecution, he decided to lay low in Amalkhad's village. There the two of them met and discussed their views of the world. Karharath told Amalkhad that he should not be ashamed of the deaths of his enemies. In war, these things are required, and he must keep his eye on the greater good. After all, they were not kalashtar. In Karharath's view, Amalkhad and others like them have a powerful gift, and they must use it to protect the kalashtar from the insidious attacks of the Inspired.

Jorhad is a wild card (literally). He may have been born to a human/kalashtar union and grew up in some of the wilder regions west of Breland. He may have had to deal with orcs and goblinoid raids and frequent battles. Maybe his parents were killed, and he resolved to seek out others of his kind and so travelled eventually to Sharn, hearing that there was a large community there.

Once in Sharn, he found his way to Overlook, and was taken in by the Had clan. He came to the attention of the Enlightened Havakhad, who saw great potential in the young barbarian. Havakhad taught him to begin to harness his wild, untamed psionic potential.

Panitari and Selahtari are sisters (literally, in the kalashtar sense of being from the same clan). They met when Selahtari and her mother arrived in Sharn, where they often practiced or studied together in the kalashtar community in Overlook. Panitari was fascinated with tales of ancient Sarlona, and together the two of them resolved to one day return. The two probably trained under their elder sister, Selkatari, who oversees martial training and monastic discipline at the Gathering Light. (Although, they may not have been the best students, preferring, methinks, less martial arts.)

Shortly after the War ended, the two were asked by Hannamelk (the resident seer) and Selkatari to travel with Jorhad to the edges of Breland in order to discover the fate of Karharath, a soldier who has gone missing. After some searching, the three discovered Amalkhad's village, and found Karharath hiding there. Karharath at first didn't want to leave, but Panitari was able to convince him to follow her (and he may even have fallen for her?) Amalkhad saw this as an opportunity to explore another kalashtar community in Sharn, and so he asked to accompany them.

So the five returned to Sharn, and there received direction from the wise sage, Havakhad, who had a task of particular urgency that needed completion. The five young kalashtar are each eager, for their own reasons, to help Havakhad in whatever this task may be, and having grown to know and trust each other over their recent journey, look forward to working with each other on this "Kalashtar Quest".

How's that? Its a start, anyway... 

Ozmar the Questor


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, that's good.  I am all for that meeting outline.  It keeps the best of what we've written in our histories doable.  I can see Panitari and Selahtari finding themselves going to a number of parties in Sharn in order to root out inspired agents working in the upper eschalons and making names for themselves amongst the Kalashtar of Sharn doing it.  Maybe they had just had a close call and needed to lay low out-of-town, which is why they drew the job to leave town and find the lost Kalashtar soldier, Karharath.  Jormal could have easily worked with them on a number of occasions, learning what it is to be Kalashtar, and acting as a bit of a bodyguard.  Maybe Selahtari and Jormal studied under the same teacher to harness their wild talents?


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks good, except that I´m going to play the psion1/rogue 4 version instead. We´re high in the deception -mind affecting- subterfuge department, and low in the brute force and hit points part, so we should be careful and pick the battles we can win.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2005)

I like the outline Ozmar, it works for me. And Shaggy, I think you have a great idea that Panitari and Selahtari would go to a number of parties in Sharn in order to root out inspired agents working in the upper eschalons and making names for themselves amongst the Kalashtar of Sharn doing it. This is the style of background I was going for with Panitari.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Aug 24, 2005)

And me for Selahtari as well.  The -Tari Quori must represent extroversion, dedication, and loving parties.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 25, 2005)

Well where else to explore the workings of the inner mind than at a social gathering


----------



## Graf (Aug 28, 2005)

Keeping with the name thing: Jormal's name is now Jorhad.
Sorry about my super slow responce. I like Ozmar's story. It works well.

I would say something about fleshing out people's back story's well:
This is a free chance to affect the future of the game. For example: Adding in a history of being a goblinoid mercenary/slave, fighting aberrations, and the slain Sanctified Mind was a way for me to try to push the plot forward in that direction. (Ferrix may not wind up using any of those particular threads but its a way to encourage that)

especially since we're all so high level (for Eberron) people could already have foiled "small" inspired plots, etc. So if you want to see inspired /a given group/whatever in the game then the back story is a great way to do that (I think).

Also do we have space for one more? There may be another interested person.


----------



## Ar'Salan (Aug 28, 2005)

Graf said:
			
		

> Also do we have space for one more? There may be another interested person.




That'd be me.   

Hi all; I'm interested in joining this game, and though I'm a bit of a psionic n00b I have all the books and I'm reading up right now.

If I can join, I'd like to play a Psion (Shaper) - essentially a Summoner, of the "-khad" line. A name... Qilkhad (or "Quill" to his non-Kalashtar acquaintances.)

That's about as far as I've got so far.  

Thanks!


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 28, 2005)

Sounds good to me (but I am not the DM...)

I agree adding more to the background is cool and helpful for the game, but at a certain point I want to get on with the game.  I don't just want to write background stories. I want to game! 

Ozmar the Impatient Gamer


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been busy with work and the coming up of school again, but hopefully this week things will be a bit less hectic for me.  It's barely felt like I've spent more than half an hour at home when I'm not sleeping.


----------



## Ar'Salan (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is my character  

Ferrix you didn't actually confirm whether it's OK for me to join or not - so I'm going to assume the positive for the moment...

Also, I indicated in the background that I am a personal acquaintance of Jorkhad's family - hope this is OK with Graf.

Also also, does anyone know if there are any kind of 'Metamagic Rod'-type items for Psionics? If so, where might I find these objects of untold power???

(Edit: tweaked the equipment list a little; added some potential plot hooks to the backstory.)

[sblock]
*Qilkhad (Quill to his friends)*
_LG Kalashtar Psion (Shaper) 5_

*Age:* 92
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 120 lbs
*Eyes:* Ice Blue
*Hair:* Jet Black
*Skin:* Pale, Translucent

*STR:* 08 [-1] (0 points)  
*DEX:* 10 [+0] (2 points) 
*CON:* 12 [+1] (4 points) 
*INT:* 17 [+3] (10 points) [+1 at 4th level]
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (6 points) 
*CHA:* 14 [+2] (6 points)

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 5
*HP:* 19
*Action Points:* 7
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + 0 Dex + 0 Armor)
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +2
- *Melee:* +1
- *Ranged:* +2

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +3 (1 Base + 1 Con +1 Res)
*REFL:* +2 (1 Base + 0 Dex +1 Res)
*WILL:* +7 (4 Base + 2 Wis +1 Res)

*Abilities:* 
Mindlink 1/day as a 2nd level Wilder
+2 against mind-affecting effects and posession
+2 to Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks
+2 to Disguise checks to take the place of a human
Immune to Dream and Nightmare spells.
Natural psion: 1 power point per level
-  

*Feats:*
1st Level - _ Overchannel, Boost Construct _
3rd Level - _ Craft Universal Item _
5th Level - _ Craft Dorje _


*Skills:* 
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 Con)
Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (History) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int)
Knowledge (Local - Sharn) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (Noblity and Royalty) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int)
Knowledge (The Planes) +16 (8 ranks, +3 Int, +5 Mask)
Knowledge (Psionics) +11 (8 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (Religion) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int)
Psicraft +13 (8 ranks, +3 Int, +2 syn)


*Languages:*
- _Common, Quori, Draonic, Riedran, Elvish _

*Powers:*
*Manifester Level:* 5
*Save DC:* 13 + Level
*Powers Known – 11 Power Points:* 37
*1st level –* _ Astral Construct, Detect Psionics, Vigor, Entangling Ectoplasm, Sense Link _
* 2nd level - * _ Cloud Mind, Levitate (Psionic), Psionic Lock, Psionic Repair _
* 3rd level - * _ Concealing Amorpha (Greater), Ectoplasmic Cocoon _


*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Dagger* Piercing/Slashing (1d4 19-20/x2) _A simple dagger._ (2gp, 1lb)

*Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items*
Everburning Torch (110gp, 1lb) _ Looted from a Thranish Officer _
5 Sunrods (10gp, 1lb)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000gp)  _ Standard issue Sept equipment. _
Ring of Sustenence (2500gp) _Standard issue Sept equipment. A real lifesaver._
Crystal Mask of Knowledge (The Planes) (2500gp) _ Self-crafted; materials were a graduation gift from the masters at the University _

*Potions or Psionic Tattoos*
2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (CL1) (100gp)

*Dorjes*
Dorje of Energy Ray (ML1, 25 charges) (375gp)
Dorje of Missive (ML1, 25 charges) (375gp)
Dorje of Mind Thrust (ML2, 50 charges)  (1500gp) _ His latest creation..._

*Power Stones*
4 Ecto Protection (100gp)
2 Call To Mind (50gp)
1 Empathy (25gp)
1 Sense Link, Forced (ML3) (150gp)
1 Knock, Psionic (ML3) (150gp)

*Mundane equipment*
Scholars Outfit 5gp, 6lb
Backpack 2gp, 2lb
Bedroll (1sp)
Flint and Steel 1gp
5 Candles 5cp
5 pieces of Chalk (5cp)
2 Ink Vials 16gp
Inkpen 1sp
10 sheets of Parchment (2gp)
Map/Scroll Case (1gp)
Signal Whistle 8sp
3 Bars of Soap 15sp, 3lb _ After those years in the mud of the battlefields..._
Empty Sack 1sp

Weight Carried: about 25 lb
Remain money: 34 gp, 6 sp

*Description*

You see a small, delicate man with an easy smile and bright inquisitive eyes. He appears to be a human, but his eyes seem just a little _too bright_, his bowl-cut hair a little _too black_ and his skin is so pale as to be almost translucent. He is dressed in a well-cut white scholar's robe, embroidered at the hem and cuffs with strings of tiny gold suns. He wears sandals. A pouch bulges at his hip, and on his belt you see four long thin leather cases, a larger scroll case, and a strange crystal mask attatched by a mithril chain. He carries no weapon that you can see.

*Personality*

Quill is a cheerful fellow, and enjoys the good things in life. But he is also _very_ serious about his work, and about the fight against the Enemy. He is a dedicated follower of Havakhad, and has worked to protect the Overlook community since he was a child. He is also a patriotic citizen of Sharn, and believes in the rule of law. He fights to protect the City, second only to the Family. Breland as a whole doesn't inspire such protective instincts in him.

*Background*

Born and raised in the Overlook community, the son of a Seer in the service of Havakhad, Quill was clearly a talented scholar from an early age. He showed a keen fascination for tales of the otherworldly, and sat for a time at the University, earning his degree in Planar studies, focussing particularly on the Astral and Ethereal. His work with the community primarily involves researching the Quori, the Inspired, and the secretive Dreaming Dark. He is also a crafter of magical goods - and though he possesses very little artistic talent of his own, he strives to work in concert with other Kalashtari craftspeople to create beautiful and wonderous objects of power. He is currently pursuing a line of research that (he hopes) will lead him to the secrets of making Psionic Constructs. Recently he has been making friends in House Cannith to learn what he can of their arcane techniques and how this knowledge might be applied to his own studies.

During the War, he was part of a Sept -- groups of 7 Kalashtar sent to find other Family dispaced by the chaos and help them find their way to Sharn and sanctuary. His team ran into trouble in Thrane while tracking down the scattered remnants of a tiny community of Kalashtar; 5 of the 7 were killed by Thranish soldiers led by a Cleric of the Silver Flame, and only Quill and a Diviner by the name of Ke’mal escaped with their lives. Powerful psionics were used against the group; both Quill and Ke'mal hold a suspicion that the Cleric may have been under the influence of the Enemy. Shortly thereafter the Great Disaster struck Cyre; the pair spent 2 years making their way back to Sharn through the fallout of the war.

Naturally, Quill knows a number of the other members of the group due to their fame amongst the People. He knows Jorkhad’s family personally, and regularly shares dinner with them. However, he has been out of the loop for some years, and has spent the time since his return to Sharn studying and contemplating, and considering his future in this newly uncertain world. His latest creation is a Dorje of purely offensive power. His experiences during the War have taken a bit of the shine off his once-brilliant smile.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

You are welcome to join.


----------



## Graf (Aug 30, 2005)

Awesome stuff Ar!
I actually have a bunch of notes about my family. Thumbnail sketch:The father is a crystal crafter (also of the Had line) who falls into the manic/creative/dark side.
Mom is a Kalashar Soulknife (from races of eberron); a sort of Paladin with powers to drive out possessing forces. I have two younger sisters who, in my absence, have gone on to follow mom's (crusading/protective oriented) line.

Maybe you work with my father to create psionic items? (or at least the crystaline ones)


----------



## Ar'Salan (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool, sounds good. I'm thinking that Quill is substantially older than your character; in fact about the same age as your father - and thus a friend and peer of his. Quill has recently been studying the esoteric techniques of preparing crystal rods for Dorje creation, and your father's advice has been invaluable.

The combination of dark/creative and protective/crusading in your family line would appeal to Quill's sensibilities, too. He himself is dealing with his own (war-induced) demons and smothering them in his Craft - and his love of the Community extends wholeheartedly to a desire to root out and destroy the Dark Dreamers whereever they may lay their inky tendrils...

...so...hoping we can get the game rolling soon...

Ar'Salan, the Ozmar-like Impatient Djinn...


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 30, 2005)

Graf said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff Ar!
> I actually have a bunch of notes about my family. Thumbnail sketch:The father is a crystal crafter (also of the Had line) who falls into the manic/creative/dark side.
> Mom is a Kalashar Soulknife (from races of eberron); a sort of Paladin with powers to drive out possessing forces. I have two younger sisters who, in my absence, have gone on to follow mom's (crusading/protective oriented) line.
> 
> Maybe you work with my father to create psionic items? (or at least the crystaline ones)




I was under the impression that Kalashtar were raised by their clan? So if you are male, then all of your clan-members are "brothers" (some older, and thus acting in the parental role), whereas females are all raised by and among their sisters? 

Does anyone know exactly how this works? Obviously each character has a mom and a dad, but once a boy is born, he lives with his dad and brothers, and once a girl is born, she lives with her mother and sisters. It was my impression that kalashtar may not give much special relationship to their biological parents of the opposite gender? (Of course, exeptions surely abound, and kalashtar living among other cultures (such as in Sharn) are likely to adopt some of their habits, but I am wondering what is "typical"?) 

Ozmar the Kalashtar Anthropologist


----------



## Ar'Salan (Aug 31, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> It was my impression that kalashtar may not give much special relationship to their biological parents of the opposite gender?




I kinda like this idea, it creates a slightly more exotic feel to the race. It would bond the various lines even tighter, and suggest a culture where everyone is raised in gender-specific family units...

Would this lead to a very conservative culture? Or, given the empathic nature of the race, would it lead to highly ritualised courtships? It could be a very romantic culture.

Many possibilities...


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

Put your PC's in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 31, 2005)

Please don't sblock your character sheets in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone want to volunteer to go over the characters and make sure they are all detailed correctly?

I don't have the time, nor do I care too much, but if someone wants to do it, props to them.

Hopefully, this will start soon.


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2005)

This is what I could find (now if somebody could review my sheet):

Ozmar/Karharath:
Just minor things:
-The crawling tattoo of energy bolt must be keyed to an energy (you can´t choose it when you use it)
-The power stone of Metamorphosis costs 700 gp, not 1125.
-5 power stones of bestow power cost 750 gp, not 150.
-With that, the total of money expended is 7277 gp.

ShaggySpellsword/Selahtari:

-Average hit points is 20.

Ar´salan/Quilhad:

I could find nothing.

Mista collins/Panitari:

-I don´t know where did you get so many languages. You should know Common, quori, and three more, and you already spent all your skill points.


----------



## Ar'Salan (Sep 3, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Mista collins/Panitari:
> 
> -I don´t know where did you get so many languages. You should know Common, quori, and three more, and you already spent all your skill points.




I believe the bonus languages (5) come from the Crystal Mask of Languages she carries. (XPHB)


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2005)

I missed that. It´s ok, then.


----------



## Someone (Sep 3, 2005)

Graf/Jorhad:

-I´m counting average hit points 39, not 40.
-Ranged attack bonus should be +5, not +6
-Reflex saving throw should be +2, not +3 (seems that you reduced Dexterity and forgot to make all the changes)
-You spent 35 skill points, and you should have 32.
-When you multiclass you stop being illiterate IIRC.
-Languages should be Common, Quori, Goblin.
-Greataxe´s attack bonus should be +7, not +1, damage should be 1d12+4, not 1d12+1.

That´s all I can see.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 3, 2005)

Yup, the bonus languages did come from the Crystal Mask of Languages.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks Someone for stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks. Updated.

[sblock]
Karharath
Kalashtar Psion (Egoist) Level 5

Age: 30
Gender: Male 
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 180
Eyes: Gold
Hair: Gold 
Skin: Fair

STR: 10 [+0] (2 points) 
DEX: 12 [+1] (4 points) 
CON: 16 [+3] (10 points) 
INT: 17 [+3] (10 points + 1 level) 
WIS: 10 [+2] (2 points) 
CHA: 8 [-1] (0 points)

Hit Dice: 5d4 + 15 + 8 [feats]
HP: 37
Action Points: 7
Armor Class: 12 (10 base + 1 Dex + 1 Deflection)
Initiative: +1
BAB: +2
- Melee: +2 melee (not armed)
- Ranged: +3 ranged touch (crystal shard: 1d6 damage)

Speed: 30’

FORT: +5 (1 Base + 3 Con + 1 resistance)
REFL: +3 (1 Base + 1 Dex + 1 resistance)
WILL: +5 (4 Base + 0 Wis + 1 resistance)

Abilities: 
- Kalashar Racial abilities: Mindlink 1/day as a 2nd level wilder; +2 against mind-affecting effects and posession; +2 to Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks; +2 to Disguise checks to take the place of a human; Immune to Dream and Nightmare spells; Natural psion: 1 power point per level. 
- Psion Class abilities: 2 bonus feats, psionic discipline (psychometabolism), 25 base power points, 11 known powers, max power level 3rd, manifester level 5.

Feats:
1st Level
- Psionic Body [psionic]
- Overchannel [psionic]
3rd Level
- Talented [psionic]
5th Level
- Combat Manifester [psionic]


Skills: 
Autohypnosis +10 (8 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 synergy)
Concentration +11 (8 ranks, +3 Con)
Concentration +15 (8 ranks, +3 Con, +4 feat) (to manifest defensively)
Heal +8 (8 ranks, +0 Wis) 
Psicraft +11 (8 ranks, +3 Int) 
Know(Psionics) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 
Know(Dungeoneering) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int) 
Know(History) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 
Know(Religion) +4 (1 rank, +3 Int) 
Know(The Planes) +5 (2 ranks, +3 Int) 


Languages:
- Common
- Quor
- Draconic
- Riedran
- Giant

Powers:
Manifester Level: 5
Save DC: 10 + 3 Int + Level
Powers Known - Power Points: 37
1st level - Vigor, Thicken Skin, Crystal Shard, Inertial Armor, Sense Link
2nd level - Animal Affinity, Empathic Transfer, Biofeedback, Forced Sense Link
3rd level - Ectoplasmic Form, Body Adjustment 

Equipment:
Miscellaneous Magical or Psionic Items
-Boots of Stomping (600 gp, 2 lb)
-Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp, 0 lb)
-Cloak of Resistance +1 (1000 gp, 0 lb)

Psionic Tattoos
-Crawling Tattoo of Energy Bolt (fire)  (750 gp)

Power Stones
-Metamorphosis (700  gp)
-Body Adjustment (375 gp)
-Body Purification (375 gp)
-Darkvision (375 gp)
-Dispel Psionics (375 gp)
-Energy Wall (375 gp)
-Share Pain (150 gp)
-Psionic Knock (150 gp)
-Bestow Power x5 (750  gp)
-Empty Mind (25 gp)
-Inertial Armor (25 gp)

Mundane equipment
-Adventurer’s Outfit (2 gp, 8lb)
-Backpack 

Weight Carried: 18 lb
Remain money: 375  gp

Description: The Kalashtar are locked in an eternal war, but not all participants are warriors. Those who do not have the skills to become great warriors or powerful soulblades must help with the talents that they possess. Karharath has never learned to fight, but he is no stranger to battle. Karharath is a healer. His psionic talents have led him to explore the workings of the physical body. He takes great interest in the ways and means that spirit binds with body to produce life. The mystery of life is his challenge. He seeks to aid his warrior brothers and sisters by restoring their strength and repairing their wounds. 

Physically, Karharath appears to be a "typical" kalashtar, with a lean, tanned body, and golden skin, eyes and hair. He wears loose robes and an open shirt, displaying an elaborate psionic tattoo that occasionally crawls lazily across his chest. He carries only a leather satchel containing a small collection of psionic crystals, which he uses in his work. 

Personality: Karharath is quiet and reserved, but fierce in his determination to protect his kalashtar brethern. He considers himself to be weak and without skill in combat, and tries to maintain a low profile so he can slip in and help his allies. His quiet nature is displayed through all aspects of his life. He is the last to volunteer a plan of action, but the first to step in to help when someone is in need of healing.

His wartime experiences have left him feeling bitter towards humans and non-kalashtar humanoids, whom he considers to be as barbaric as orcs and hobgoblins. He has slightly racist attitudes against all non-kalashtar as a result, and prefers to focus on helping his own people above all others.

Background: Karharath is a native of Sharn, and works closely with the kalashtar community there. Growing up in the kalashtar community in Sharn, he learned the lore of his people, and was encouraged to develop his psionic talents. He greatly loved his elder brothers, and respected their teachings. As he came of age, they encouraged him to help Breland through service in the War. He reluctantly agreed.

During the War, he served Breland as a combat medic, and honed his medical and psionic skills on the battlefield. Although he was raised to be loyal to Breland, he never saw any moral distinction between the various human nations, and was noted for healing enemy soldiers (especially kalashtar) as often as his own allies. He was censured several times and threatened with a court martial in one incident when he restored a Cyran kalashtar spy who later escaped. He might have been tried, but the War ended abruptly, and charges against him were dropped. He gladly left military life, and returned to Sharn where he could help his fellow kalashtar exclusively.

Since returning to Sharn, he has renewed his contacts with his brethren in the community, and made friends with several other displaced kalashtar. He recognizes that the true war, the eternal war between the kalashtar and the quori, continues, and he is eager to put his talents to real use by aiding his kalashtar brethren in this fight.


*** DM: Ferrix ***
*** Companions ***

Ozmar - Karharath, Psion (Egoist) 5
Someone - Amalkhad, Soulknife 5
Graf - Jorhad, Barbarian 2/Wilder 3 
Mista Collins - Panitari, Psion (Telepath) 5 
ShaggySpellsword - Selahtari, Bard 3/Wilder 2

Amalkhad 
========
Description: Amalkhad is rather non-descript; he seems even more human-like that the normal kalashtar -once you discount the contrast between his short, black hair and his green eyes. He had made stealth an habit, a thing that others find unnerving. He wears several items of elven craft 

Personality: Amalkhad has grown in a dangerous environment, where words are of little use, so he doesn´t like to speak -or think- too much and rather act, but in a kalashtar fashion; instead of jumping into action, he reaches conclusions too early, and maintains them despite all: he unlikely abandons a course of action, no matter what effort or patience he has to invest, making him the closest thing the kalashtar have to a "wild card". The elders in his family lament his disinclination to follow the psionic traditions, given his natural born talent, a gift he´s used only as much as he needed to manifest and hone his mind-blade. Others thank Amalkhad followed that path, since his expertise as scout has avoided them a lot of trouble in the group´s recent moves. 

Background: He´s a member of a kalashtar group -mostly a moderately large family or clan- exiled from Sarlona centuries ago, and that has survived preserving the traditions and customs of his former land, living an uncomfortable life in some of the most dangerous lands or Khorvaire. The Last War multiplied their concerns, as the marching armies forced them to move out of their way and put them in danger more than once. Amalkhad followed the group´s monks, the most experienced in stealth and moving unnoticed into their scouting missions, to keep sure the group´s way was clean of danger. That appealed to the young kalashtar, but he lacked the inclination to follow the monk´s discipline. Soon, however, he learned how to manifest his psionic might into a dangerous weapon, a path rarely followed in the group.

Five or six years ago, while doing his duty, he spotted a group of riders. They spotted him too, and decided to attack, shooting him. Taking refuge in a nearby group of trees, he forced the horsemen to close, opportunity he used to kill one of them with a well-thrown mind blade. The others fled, thinking maybe that the shining blade was a spell effect, and they were ambushed by spellcasters. Amalkhad checked the fallen man, and it turned to be a tall elf, killed by his blade and the fall from the horse. After briefly mourning the death, he took his things -armor, weapons and boots- and returned to the group. It wasn´t the first time he was forced to kill, but this time the elders decided that maybe the death wasn´t totally neccesary, and he had to learn to master his mind better. So he had to stay with the group, learning how to focus and sharpen his will.

Soon after the war finished, and many thought it was like a portent, the time of change for them too. Amalkhad shared that belief, and started to think on was was the right thing to do. 

Panitari
========

Description
The young woman stands at 5'9" and weighs 119lbs. Her dark blonde hair is held back by the thin silver headband and her pale blue eyes can be seen from through the slits of a crystal mask that distorts her angular facial features. She wears a set of adventuring gear that is covered by a cloak which seems to shift between being silver and peach in color. She carriers a walking stick and has a simple backpack on strapped over her shoulders. As she gracefully moves, you can catch a glimpse of a crossbow hanging from her left hand side underneath the cloak. A crystal hangs from a leather cord around her neck. She has a sense of confidence and an aura of authority as she seems to stare into your soul and read your inner thoughts.

Personality
Panitari loves the workings of the mind. She believes that the workings of the mind will always outlast the workings of the body. A master of many tongues, she believes a quick word is stronger than a quick blade. She is very demanding and usually gets people to do what she wants, without them even knowing. Always with a smile on her face, she has a way with words. At almost any given time, it seems as if she knows exactly what you are thinking and how you are feeling. She loves getting inside the minds of her allies and foes. There isn't much someone can hide from her, that she will not learn. She cannot wait for the day that she is able to lead an army back to Sarlona and destroy the Inspired and claim what she believes belongs to the Kalashtar. 

Background
Pending depending on exactly how the group is going to be put together and where the adventure starts.

Selahtari
=========

Description
Selahtari is a small, dark, fit woman with unearthly grace and beauty. She exudes confidence in herself. She is commonly seen in her fascinating dark blue dancer’s outfit, though occasionally she’ll also don her fine shirt of chain and her simple mithril buckler.

Personality
Those who meet Selahtari come away with a single adjective to describe her: Confidant. She knows what she can and can’t do, and occasionally is willing to try the latter just to push herself. She’s as active in the struggle against the dreaming dark on the floor of a House Phiarlan party as she is late at night, stalking the streets in search of Inspired plots.

Background
Selahtari lived her early years in Sarlona, training with some of the finest private song and dance instructors, learning the rarely taught secrets of the arcane arts. Her family was wealthy and active in the battles the Kalashtar occasionally waged across Riedra. When her father was killed in an attack by the inspired, Selahtari’s mother brought her to Khorvaire, away from her teachers, and into Sharn - in an attempt to escape the grasp of the vile dreaming dark.
In Khorvaire, Selahtari and her mother found that, not only were they relatively poor, but they were even larger targets for the Dreaming Dark’s plots. The two women were fortunate when they met an heir of house Phiarlan, who offered to showcase Selahtari’s dance and songs in an upcoming showcase of exotic performers. Selahtari was a hit, and she worked as a dancer in parties of the wealthy in Sharn for years, supporting her mother and herself. Her contacts at House Phiarlan offered her another opportunity. They set her up with another Kalashtar living in Sharn, to teach her the skills she needed to survive on Khorvaire and battle the dreaming dark. When it became clear that Selahtari’s psionic proclivities were of the wilder sort, she began training with some of the most active wilders in Sharn: active in fighting the vile Inspired. 
Today, Selahtari leads a double life. Most times she is the graceful dancer to the rich, charming at parties, and beautiful to observe. At other times, she is a warrior-crusader hunting the streets of Sharn with the other underground Kalashtar, looking for the Inspired, and foiling them every chance she gets.




OK. It sounds like we've got some kalashtar from Sarlona, who may be eager to return to Sarlona to bring the fight to the Inspired in their homeland. Karharath has never been to Sarlona, as he was born and raised in Sharn, but he is happy to work on that goal, and would be happy to join such a determined group of warriors. Perhaps he was easily persuaded by Panitari to join their cause. It should be noted that Selahtari and Panitari are sisters (i.e., from the same clan) and that Selahtari and her mother would likely have joined the Tari clan when they were welcomed into the Kalashtar community in Sharn.

Not much detail on Jormal. I haven't seen anything posted on him yet.

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Sep 10, 2005)

Somebody: Thanks. Sorry for the trouble.

In general: I am moving to Singapore in the next week or so. (In between taking a big securities test and some other stuff).
This is why I have been slow responding recenlty, its why I probably won't respond for a week or two, and it doesn't mean I won't have the time to commit to the PBP game (after next week).
Hope that's not too disruptive.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, we haven't started anything yet, so I do not see the problem myself. But I am not the one running the game, though.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry, my life has become incredibly busy as of the start of school.  It'll calm down once I stop working rush at the bookstore.


----------



## Graf (Sep 21, 2005)

Back. Ready to play.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool. Are we going to do anything with this game? 

Hey Ferrix? When are we going to start?

-Ozmar the Patient


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 21, 2005)

I am also ready.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 21, 2005)

Now that the rush at the bookstore is over and I'm out a job (fine with me), I'll hopefully have a bit more time to get this game upto speed.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 22, 2005)

take your time, we are all patient


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

Except for me! 

Ozmar the Impatient


----------



## Ar'Salan (Sep 26, 2005)

Waiting...


----------



## Graf (Sep 27, 2005)

Patiently


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2005)

Hopefully we'll be running on Monday.


----------



## Someone (Oct 2, 2005)

bumping for no particular reason.


----------



## Graf (Oct 4, 2005)

Next Monday?


----------

